# Grooming process burned my dog



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

No, burning is not something that should happen. White/cream dogs do burn more easily than others, but the groomer should change blades more frequently on whites and creams.


I'm sorry your dog got burned - be sure you let the groomer know about it (or change groomers!).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh my god, poor baby, this is burned pretty bad ! This should NOT happen. Do not go back to this groomer.

I mean, a little redness can happen, but this is so burned it is practically raw !

You can learn to do your own dog. Many of us do. But even if you don’t, find someone who won’t hurt your dog. I would have been sooooo mad and the owner of the store would have had a piece of my mind. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I agree with the others....don't go back to that groomer.


----------



## nwpoodle (Feb 13, 2019)

So I did speak to the groomer two times re this. She was pretty defensive, she stated the first time it could be from scratching and when I sent a pic she said from gnawing on himself. Neither are true. She also said she frequently changed blades and didn’t go as short as she could have because this was his first time. I like this groomer, she’s very convenient for me and she has helped me learn about grooming. Him injured is not convenient for me, not pleasant for him in the least bit. I want to make sure that I understand why it happened before I make any decisions.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

The fur is very short and those are burn marks. I don't know how she could have gone any shorter. Given how she responded, it's time to find a new groomer or try grooming your dog yourself. I groom my dog myself, and it makes me nervous, but I keep the safety on over the blade so I can never burn her.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh no, this is terrible. I wonder if she is using dull or dirty blades? Your poor puppy! Convenient or not, that is not the place to go.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, your poor dog, that’s not right and shouldn’t have happened. I had an apricot tpoo for close to twenty years md a silver minipoo currently which I home groom. I have never seen anything like this. 

Did your dog have mats before you brought it in or could you comb the fur down to the skin? I ask because in those burn spots the hair removal is very uneven making me wonder if the groomer was trying to get under a mat to shave it off?

Also you mentioned that this is the first time you got your dog shaved. That looks like a very, very close shave. Do you know what blade was used? I am not a professional groomer but it’s my understanding that you have to take a little time getting a dog’s skin conditioned or used to such a short trim. IOW you don’t trim close immediately, you trim longer then slowly go shorter and shorter each time you groom so the skin gets used to it. Plus white dogs skins can be more sensitive. 

I’m not sure I trust her judgment. She must have seen that she caused a burn and should have changed blades AND warned you of what happened? I could be wrong and hopefully the professional groomers will chip in, but I’m assuming she must have seen at least some of those burns.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

nwpoodle said:


> So I did speak to the groomer two times re this. She was pretty defensive, she stated the first time it could be from scratching and when I sent a pic she said from gnawing on himself. Neither are true. She also said she frequently changed blades and didn’t go as short as she could have because this was his first time. I like this groomer, she’s very convenient for me and she has helped me learn about grooming. Him injured is not convenient for me, not pleasant for him in the least bit. I want to make sure that I understand why it happened before I make any decisions.


She won’t admit to it. As others have said, this is shaved very very close. Almost close enough for surgery...

Trust us, this is a very, very bad groom. I groom my two dogs, I am an amateur, I have an apricot poodle with very very sensitive skin and I have never, ever done anything even close to that to my dog. She has badly hurt your dog and she is supposed to be a professional...

Please find someone else. You need to protect your dog.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope it didn't traumatize your dog


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! Your poor dog! No it is not a normal occurance at the hands of a good groomer! When I first started having Molly shaved, my groomer started with a 15 blade until her skin became 'accustomed'. Never once has she been burned, even with me doing the shaving inbetween her regular grooming appts...... (and now I use a 30 on her face and feet and a 10 reverse on her hiney!) Hope you can resolve the problem.....do keep your pup from scratching, as it can cause horrible open sores that can become infected!


----------



## nwpoodle (Feb 13, 2019)

This has been so frustrating. I thought I had found my groomer. 
These were not his first burns, she had burned his feet once too. I was hoping that this was part of the process. This last time was bad. 
She was highly recommended and does show poodles. I guess I needed to hear from others... so disappointing.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I would worry that her first response was defensiveness, rather than concern for your dog’s welfare. She may be a show breeder, but that doesn’t automatically mean she is ethical, or has good judgment. I hope you can find someone that meets your needs.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

this is clipper burn from hot blades! also I would say this groomer went too short too soon. especially with a white coat. I would start on a 7f and go down after a few grooms, the skin needs to accustom to the new shorter clip.
hotspots can occur after a heavily matted dog is clipped off, due to trauma of the skin. 
hope they clear up fast


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Not normal at all, was our dog matted?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dull, dirty or hot blades. I am an amateur...only had poodles for about 5 years and never did that to my dogs. The first time being shaved for a continental...no way did he ever get burned by a groomer and he went to a few then when he was showing. First time shaving didn't make any difference and I don't know why it would unless the blades are dull or hot. Otherwise, when not showing, it's just been me. And yes, a # 30 blade for all the shaved parts. The worst he's gotten was a little mild razor burn in a few spots when I dug in too much to get a hard to get place...like under his cheek bones for instance...just a little red that went away by the end of the day. I've nicked them a couple times...teensy weensy mistakes and just a couple times in these past years. I guess there's a learning curve to this. But I never saw anything nearly so severe as your pictures. This is totally unacceptable. Her attitude sounds awful too...to be defensive. This is no way for a professional to act. I'd never go back and I'd warn others. It is not fair to cause this much harm to a dog. And to collect money for it! Ridiculous. She should have refunded all of your money or not charged you. I'd strongly recommend going on the search for someone else, regardless of convenience. And get references. I sure wouldn't go back to her. I'm really sorry for your poor pup's discomfort/pain. It looks miserable.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

You mentioned she does show grooming and it looks like you have your dog in a Continental so it is likely she did all the close work with a #30 or #40 (which show grooming is customarily done with) and on a white dog who is not used to being cut that close clipper burn is inevitable. I have blues which are not as sensitive as a white and don't use a 30 or 40 on them. Because I clip them so frequently I use a #15. If I suddenly backclipped them with a 40 they would burn too. I would not be inclined to go back to her due to the burning, but even more so the attitude. I used to groom professionally. Things can happen, even though they shouldn't and sometimes it was not the fault of the shop/groomer due to the condition a dog was in when it came for grooming. But if anything happened to a dog in any of the shops I worked in, the owner was told right away and it was handled appropriately. That being said, if you want your dog in a show cut and no one else can do it, you may have to work with her. At the very least, make sure she is not clipping your dog so closely. You can still have the close work done with a 10 or 15 and it will look fine, just won't stay as long between groomings.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with everyone else that you must run away from this groomer asap. I hope that all heals up quickly, but I would be horrified if I had a dog come back from a groomer with anything remotely like that. Her attitude totally stinks too. I now groom my poodles myself, but took Lily out to a nice local groomer when she was young. One time she moved her head and ended up with the tip of her ear leather nicked. They had put styptic on it and it was barely noticeable when I picked her up, but they made a point of telling me what happened just after they brought her out to me. They were very profusely apologetic and gave me a big handful of chicken jerky treats on the house on our way out the door.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

the groomer cut my Bella on the inside of the leg, they called me and met me at the vets, paid for everything and she did not even need stitches, that was Petsmart, which I appreciated


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, important that they tell you! And care. I also left a groomer that left my dog bleeding and just shrugged. Next time my spoo saw her he refused to go to her. Our dogs do not deserve that! Nor do we.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

This is the shortest my poo has ever been cut. And it was because he was matted. I think you should get your money back. And any money for medicine(s) you have used to help him heal. Then find another groomer. 

I found a groomer by asking my vet who they would recommend. I asked for someone who not only did nice cuts, but that she be gentle, knew how to make grooming a pleasant experience, and tell you of mistakes they made: even if it meant calling you in the middle to see if you wanted to take them to their vet. 

I’m so sorry your poo had to go through this. It may take a while to get him )her?) through another grooming willingly. Best of luck!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I have to agree with everyone here. If it was one spot I would still be pissed but I guess it could happen and I would expect the groomer to show me and say look what happened here - here is some ointment to take care of it. I am a complete novice groomer - had no clue whatsoever when I started out and I am grooming a cream - I shave quite close since he is in the middle of coat change still and never would this happen to me either.


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

They do occasionally nick or burn, that is bad. Not noticing, or not mentioning it, is worse. Bag the groomer.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

This makes me sad every time I think of it. I do so hope your little one is ok and will be ok with future grooming. Hugs....


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

That is unbelievable, 
First to do it and then be defensive about it. Time for a new groomer without question.
Jcris


----------



## nwpoodle (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you for all your input. I’m going to use another groomer for the next time and talk to her. I’ve used her before and she is probably one of the best around. She was at this year Westminster with her poodle. Unfortunately she’s an hour away... She knows the first groomer too, so not sure what she’ll say about it all. There is also a grooming show next week by me, I’m planning on going and checking out clippers and such and maybe I can find another local groomer that does poodles or try it myself...
I think grooming is an art form in a sense, being able to balance the dog out and really sculpt the hair is a talent I do not posses. I can bathe and brush my dog but more than that may be just too much for me.
Anyways it’s been frustrating and disappointing.


----------

